# Hello All



## Dmoonchild (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone! My name is Denise. I am happy I found you. I have been reading lots of posts and I hope to meet and learn many new thing from all of you. I am married, 2 teenagers. Going through a rough time right now and not so sure if my marriage is going to survive. I am fight the good fight, but it takes two. See you all soon!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.


----------



## Dmoonchild (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you EleGirl for helping with my screen name.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there. Glad you found us. Sorry you need us. When you are approved, pick a forum and give us details, please...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello Moon Child... daughter of mid June -> mid July??

Welcome!

Avoid SunSeaMars. Doing so, you will be, remain in the majority.

I this, thus, cannot such, manage.





[The Helmsman]- Note: on here, on this forum, you are an anonymous person. All of us are invisible specimens. Be ready for discourse, sometimes for dissection.
Lucky you!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What's wrong?

How can we help?


----------

